# How to bring up progress bar without using pause or FF?



## chippyt (Feb 24, 2007)

I would like to bring up the progress bar during playback without having to use pause or FF. I did a search on the forum and found a similar question from about a year ago or so, which stated that it wasn't possible. I am coming from Dtv Tivo device and you could press play during playback to bring up the progress bar without interfering with the program.

Any updates on how to do this or if it is possible yet?

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Press the Cancel key on the remote.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Press the Cancel key on the remote.


Dosn't that just bring up the channel banner?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It also shows the remaining time on a recording.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just did it and all that came up was the banner. No progress bar.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It does not show the bar but it shows the time remaining for a recording. Right side.


----------



## chippyt (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 

It does bring up the channel banner, which has some useful information, but I would like to bring up the progress bar on the bottom of the screen.

Is there a way to do that or only if you pause or FF?

Thanks


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

No way that I know of to do the progress bar without pausing. The closest you can get is if you click the cancel button it will show the time remaining on the right edge of the banner about 1/2 down.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Would also be nice to be able to get RID of the progress bar during FF or RW.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Would also be nice to be able to get RID of the progress bar during FF or RW.


Why would you want to do that? it's not like it covers THAT much of the picture!


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

sdschramm said:


> Why would you want to do that? it's not like it covers THAT much of the picture!


If you are watching a foreign film with subtitles, the progress bar covers part of the subtitles. Some of us are fast readers!


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

When paused, press the 30 sec. skip fwd button - will go 1 frame & remove the progress bar. No way to get rid of it during FF or RW.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

bigshew said:


> If you are watching a foreign film with subtitles, the progress bar covers part of the subtitles. Some of us are fast readers!


I agree! Also, when watching basketball games it would be very useful to be able to see the game clock which is usually obscured by the progress bar. So, let's say I want to FF to the point where there are 10 minutes left in the game, it would be very nice to just be able to watch to game clock tick down as opposed to having to stop the FF procedure just to get the progress banner out of the way so I can see the clock.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

sleepy hollow said:


> I agree! Also, when watching basketball games it would be very useful to be able to see the game clock which is usually obscured by the progress bar. So, let's say I want to FF to the point where there are 10 minutes left in the game, it would be very nice to just be able to watch to game clock tick down as opposed to having to stop the FF procedure just to get the progress banner out of the way so I can see the clock.





> If you are watching a foreign film with subtitles, the progress bar covers part of the subtitles. Some of us are fast readers!


To both - True, didn't think about that. I don't know why you would want to read subtitles in fast froward, but I can understand if your watching a sports game and the clock is at the bottom. Although, most of the time isn't the clock in the top?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Would also be nice to be able to get RID of the progress bar during FF or RW.


Agreed


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

sdschramm said:


> To both - True, didn't think about that. I don't know why you would want to read subtitles in fast froward, but I can understand if your watching a sports game and the clock is at the bottom. Although, most of the time isn't the clock in the top?


Not in college basketball in particular. The clock is almost always at the bottom right where the bar comes up.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

My usual case is recognizing an actor, then going back to the beginning of the show to skim through the guest stars to get the name. The bar needs to be transluscent.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> My usual case is recognizing an actor, then going back to the beginning of the show to skim through the guest stars to get the name. The bar needs to be transluscent.


Ooooh - translucent! That's a really good idea! How many times have you reversed to try and pick up something you missed (sub-titles in particular) and when you pause to try and see/read it, the pause covers it up? And you hit FF and it goes all fuzzy so you still can't see/read it.

This suggestion needs to go on the wish list!


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Ooooh - translucent! That's a really good idea! How many times have you reversed to try and pick up something you missed (sub-titles in particular) and when you pause to try and see/read it, the pause covers it up? And you hit FF and it goes all fuzzy so you still can't see/read it.
> 
> This suggestion needs to go on the wish list!


I agree! This would definitely be the answer!

Or, they could just add an option that if you hit the cancel key whenever the bar is on the screen, it will go away.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I like all these ideas! So, we want:

- translucent progress bar
- shows when pressing [play] during playback
- hides when you press [cancel] when it's already on the screen

Time to add to the wishlist if they're not there already.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> Ooooh - translucent! That's a really good idea! How many times have you reversed to try and pick up something you missed (sub-titles in particular) and when you pause to try and see/read it, the pause covers it up? And you hit FF and it goes all fuzzy so you still can't see/read it.
> 
> This suggestion needs to go on the wish list!


I added this one to the wishlist and gave BobaBird the credit!


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmmm. Maybe it's just me, but I like to see where I am. It's what I'm used to. On Directv's HR20 pressing the play button brings up the progress bar, which I like. It's just more "visual" than see time remaining. I imagine I can "adjust" but I do like the visual representation of time elapsed/remaining. Not bashing, just researching, haven't been thrilled with Directv lately, so I'm researching here.  It's not a deal breaker.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

nowandthen said:


> Hmmm. Maybe it's just me, but I like to see where I am. It's what I'm used to. On Directv's HR20 pressing the play button brings up the progress bar, which I like. It's just more "visual" than see time remaining. I imagine I can "adjust" but I do like the visual representation of time elapsed/remaining. Not bashing, just researching, haven't been thrilled with Directv lately, so I'm researching here.  It's not a deal breaker.


Well, pressing the button to the right of the SELECT button brings up the status including the time of day and time remaining. Not exactly the same as a progress bar, but it will not pause what you are watching. Also, of course, the progress bar scales to fit the length of the recording so seeing the progress bar often will not tell you absolutely where you are, just relatively.

I have to confess that I rarely use the bar as a visual cue except when FF'ing through a recording. I archive to DVDs and my DVD recorder has a flextime feature that allows me to specify how much time I want to fit on the DVD. So, if I want to record a movie I figure out how much time remains at the start of the movie by hitting pause, then FF through the movie to the end of the movie, hit pause, find out how much time remains, subtract this from the time remaining at the start and I know how much time to tell my DVDR to fill the DVD with.

I guess I use it more in conjunction with searching to tell me about where I am in the recording. Or, to see how much buffer is available in arrears if watching a "live" b'cast. Never thought it inconvenient to hit pause to determine that.

I understand you are not complaining, just observing, but I am wondering what I am missing in seeing no particular inconvenience. Is there something else about the Direct box that makes it more likely you would want to do that?


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

sleepy hollow said:


> Well, pressing the button to the right of the SELECT button brings up the status including the time of day and time remaining. Not exactly the same as a progress bar, but it will not pause what you are watching. Also, of course, the progress bar scales to fit the length of the recording so seeing the progress bar often will not tell you absolutely where you are, just relatively.
> 
> I have to confess that I rarely use the bar as a visual cue except when FF'ing through a recording. I archive to DVDs and my DVD recorder has a flextime feature that allows me to specify how much time I want to fit on the DVD. So, if I want to record a movie I figure out how much time remains at the start of the movie by hitting pause, then FF through the movie to the end of the movie, hit pause, find out how much time remains, subtract this from the time remaining at the start and I know how much time to tell my DVDR to fill the DVD with.
> 
> ...


Not really. It's all I know. :lol:

What I really dislike about the Directv box is that when I hit pause the progress bar pops up (that's OK). But when I press the >> button to step to the next frame the progress bar does not "go away". On the Directivo box the progress bar would go away. I prefer that the progress bar "go away" when stepping without having to hit additional buttons (that 's what you have to do with the Directv box). Why does this matter? It's a convenience issue. I like to replay sporting events (did he get into the end zone?) and having to press three addition keys to get rid of the progress bar is inconvenient. How does the Dish box handle this? When you pause and still step do you have to do something to get rid of the "clutter" on the screen?


----------

